
New Grad vs. Senior Dev - azhenley
https://ericlippert.com/2020/03/27/new-grad-vs-senior-dev/
======
azhenley
Looks like this is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22708094](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22708094)
which is now on the front page. I didn't see it earlier, my apologies!

